# Over heating issues 1989 dodge w 150 w/ fisher plow



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

hey all, yea im back with overheating issues, ithe truck is a 1989 dodge ram W150, with 5.9 / 360 CI. the truck has a 8 foot fisher plow on it, the truck had a 7.5 fisher. Also the truck has a brand new mono row aluminum core radiator, had a tripple row copper but ti fell apart, rotted out.(cheap) the problem being experienced is first the truck goin down the highway would over heat almost instantly, then i decided to take the clutch fan off and put a rigid fan on a 7 or 8 blader, that helped the problem emensley, but it will still get up to 235, normally it runs at 195-199, with the plow off he truck is Perfict, it wouldnt get hot if u wanted it to, iv tried to angle the plow different ways, up down u name it the best position so far is all the way up and angled to the right... if i lower it any it gets worse. while im plowing its fine, cools right down, only durring transport, i even take it easy with it. Any thoughts on this problem would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

what temp t-stat is in it?


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

it has a 195 stat... its the stock temp one


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

does your plow have a snow deflector?


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

no deflector at all just a straight 8' fisher plane jane!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sometimes you just have to live with this. It comes with the territory.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Make sure you have a heavy duty clutch on the fan. When you rev the engine you should be able to hear the wind noise over the engine if the clutch is in good shape or heavy duty. I have had many W series trucks over the years and no issues with overheating....

Also the fan shroud must be in good shape and complete.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

should i be using a clutch fan? how would i know its a HD one... right now it has a rigid fan, 8 blade i took the clutch fan off..... the shrowd is in tack and complete.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

Any additional thoughts here... season is comming and iv replaced the rad again... new t stat, new waterpump (high volume) and drove with the plow on aprox 35-40 dgrees out and it is still gettin hot... should i be using the stock clutch fan? if so i wan tto replace the clutch on it to be sure its good, how do i know wha to get, how do i know its a HD unit, also iv thought about running dual electric puller fans in place of the clutch fan or mechanical fan i ran last year.. the electric one i found pulls 2750 CFM whats does a stock fan pull? would an electric be better, i know my prob is an air flow issue, but if i can get the air to constantly pull through the rad i should be fine right, all summer no matter the heat it was fine! now with the plow i have the same problem again!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Find a factory fan from a 250/350 truck. I think your issue might be the blades are flattening out with the RPM of the engine and not creating the necessary cfm to keep her cool. I could run my older W350 with the blade at temps near 75 with no issues. Also look at the distance from the fan blade to the radiator. The more distance the greater the loss of cooling capacity.

Also make sure you are running a 50/50 mix of coolant. Sometimes when the coolant is more water you can run into a boiling situation. Antifreeze will actually increase the cooling capacity of the engine.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

yea its 50/50 i know for a fact... tested it!... now for the fan the fans are different between the models huh? also should i run the clutch or run it fixed?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you snap a quick pick of the truck in question??? Try to include the fan area and the side profile of the truck with the blade on.


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a '98 3/4 ton 360. I called my Auto Zone store and they say there is only one fan for this truck. No such thing as a h.d. fan. It's getting close to plow time and I've not done a thing to my truck for trans/eng. over-heating. Need someone to tell me EXACTLY what to do, where to buy, what to buy etc.

Feel like I'm chasing my tail here.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BeastMaster;1122223 said:


> I have a '98 3/4 ton 360. I called my Auto Zone store and they say there is only one fan for this truck. No such thing as a h.d. fan. It's getting close to plow time and I've not done a thing to my truck for trans/eng. over-heating. Need someone to tell me EXACTLY what to do, where to buy, what to buy etc.
> 
> Feel like I'm chasing my tail here.


Just did a search here for "HD clutch fan Dodge" and 8 pages of threads showed up, some of which had part numbers, as well as the answers to your exact question.........................


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

There is absolutly no difference to the bolt patterns or layout of the Hd vs Rd fan blades and clutch. The only difference is the amount of air the Hd will move. To be honest at first I was thinking my truck was broken for every time I reved up the engine it would make a ton of wind noise.... Almost a rediculus amount !!!

I was talking to a old timer and he told be that they made the 150 series trucks tough but also wanted to conserve fuel. Knowing the 150 would be a work truck but not a serious duty they opted to the more fuel efficient stlye fan blade and clutch.

Trust me just go and find an old junk yard and ask them if they have any W350 trucks in the back. Grab the fan and clutch assembly and be done with the overheating issues..... You will loose some milage but when plowing and working it will be all worth it knowing you can run down the hwy doing 65 and the engine temp will never peg again....


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

The fan size part ( diameter) I am understanding. The clutch...I'm not. One of my customers is very big into modified tractor pulling (3 engines) and unlimited 2wd trucks. I'm going to see him tomorrow at his house, so...I will start there maybe.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok no bone yard got a fan around here i called around all morning, one guy did tell me there is a size difference some are 18 and some are 20, also the 150 came with a 4 or 5 blade fan the 350 came with a 5 or 7 blade fan... is it the 7 blade one that i want? is that what i need to find somewhere?


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Give your VIN to your Dodge dealer. They told me they can tell by that if I have the tow pkg., thus, the bigger fan etc. As far as a "heavy duty" fan/clutch" the dealer says there is none. Your truck came w/ it or it didn't.
Gray haired old men (2) sitting at the parts desk for what it's worth.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

problem... my vin codes out as a 2wd 6 cyl, becasue thats what the cab is off of the truck origionally had a 318 i swaped in a 360 soo nothing is stock anymore.


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

does anyone have a part number for the 20" 7 blade fan used on the W350 series trucks, i think this is the fan i need to run, again i cant look it up by my vin becasue the vin dosent match up as a W350 ... thanks!


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

My fan is 19" on my 3/4 ton, 1998 gas Dodge laramie. I wonder if that extra 1/2" on ea. side will make a diff ?


----------



## mopar01 (Dec 27, 2009)

u have a slightly different set up than mine... my truck is the older body style mine is a 1989 the non magnum 360


----------

